# Locking closet question



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a closet I keep my gun stuff in, and it has a lock on it. I have a kid on the way now.

Instead of buying a gunsafe, I could use the entire closet as my gun safe (it pretty much only has guns stuff and ammo in it now anyway). I might even buy a combination doorknob so I need not worry about a key.

But there is one problem - *the hinges are on the outside of the door.* In future years, as the kid gets older - hypothetically, one could knock out the hinge pins and take the door off the hook to get into it (with the doorknob still locked).

Any ideas? I'd rather not screw in any time of locking hinge into the doorframe and door - and, this could just be unscrewed anyway.

If there was such a thing as a locking hinge - I'd be set - something like a longer than normal hinge pin, and I could put a tiny padlock thru it to keep anyone from taking the pin out. I did a google search, but had no luck for such an item.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have a closet I keep my gun stuff in, and it has a lock on it. I have a kid on the way now.
> 
> Instead of buying a gunsafe, I could use the entire closet as my gun safe (it pretty much only has guns stuff and ammo in it now anyway). I might even buy a combination doorknob so I need not worry about a key.
> 
> ...


Check your local hardware store, they do make hinges with the pins welded in and EXTREMELY difficult to remove,If they dont carry them have someone weld some hinges for you.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I think you would be way ahead just buying a safe.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Buy a safe would be the best way to go.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

If I were you, I'd get a safe... Better "safe" than sorry....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I put a combination doorknob on the door, and solve the pin issue - its just as good as a safe - at least from the perspective of having kids. My wife is already hassling me that I should sell my guns to either buy a safe with the money from selling 1, or if I didn't have any, then I wouldn't need the safe.

Neither of these things will happen  - But, if I did get one, it would not be very big. And, with me having handguns, I'd have to build some shelves to put in. And, I'd also have to pit my ammo in there as well. 

Even with a safe, I plan to get the combination lock anyway - that way I have room to put anything I want in there. But, I'll admit that I wouldn't worry about the hinges if I did get a safe. But, I can go this route for about $100 - much cheaper than gettinmg a small safe for around $300 that won't be fireproof anyway.

I got some suggestion on Glocktalk - not all that I wanna do. I guess I'll keep looking for similiar sized hinges that have a pin U cannot remove.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Buy a safe with a fire rating, cheaper and more effective than an insurance rider, better peace of mind too. You can still build it into your locking closet, then you can build shelves around and on top of it and lock the ammo up too. Use your tax return or save up to finance it, in the long run you will be happier. Your wife will have better peace of mind and be happier about it too with the kids just in the perceptual difference between a "safe" and a locked closet.

My wife's been on me to sell some guns too, it's not going to happen, I made the fundamental decision that I will never sell a gun after I almost sold a shotgun to buy another one last year...I would have regretted it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I already have an insurance rider - it's only like $4 or $5 a year thru State Farm.

But, I've got some time I guess. I just wanted to start getting in the habit of locking everything up now. I may go look at Home Depot or Lowes this weekend for a hinge I can use with a non removable pin.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Ship - there are such things as security hinges.. I felt like there was, and I found this:

http://www.statefarm.com/learning/be_safe/home/burglary/learning_besafe_athm_burg_hing.asp


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I found that. But, I couldn't find who made them or sold them. Then, I discovered that Hager makes these hinges - there is even a local distributor. I called - they only sell straight to builders, not the general public. Geeze....

But, he got me another number of a different local vendor... And I called. I will be taking 1 hinge to them tomorrow to make sure they get me the right style hinge, but for less than $10, they can order me a double pack of hinges with a non removable pin.

So, problem solved. I should have it in a week or so


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Sure seems like a very economical "fix" to me. I'd also obtain those door lock reinforcements and long screws to prevent people from busting the door open. As it probably opens outward, it's a bit more difficult to bust it open from the outside, but it can still be done. Those door knob combo locks run about $100, I think. My gun safe cost me $1400.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I can get a combo lock for $100 or less. I'm trying to find one locally so I don't have to just order off the net - in case I have a problem. But, it seems like i have no luck. No hardware store carries these things - seems like they would. But, I'll deal with that after I get the hinge squared away.

I want the combo lock so I don't have to worry about where I put my keys down.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

By the time the kid is old enough to figure out how to remove the door you could have saved your money for a safe. hint, hint.

I think the safe idea is the safest idea.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't really want a safe. I'd have to make shelves in it since I have all handguns - and will probably only have 1 rifle (soon). Plus, I'd have to get a goldenrod or something to deal with moisture issues (no socket in the closet itself). 

I can keep all my extra ammo and guns on the shelves in the closet. I think this is easier.

For burglary issues, a $300 safe ain't gonna stop them anyway - They can pry the safe off the wall and take it with them...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I don't really want a safe. I'd have to make shelves in it since I have all handguns - and will probably only have 1 rifle (soon). Plus, I'd have to get a goldenrod or something to deal with moisture issues (no socket in the closet itself).
> 
> I can keep all my extra ammo and guns on the shelves in the closet. I think this is easier.
> 
> For burglary issues, a $300 safe ain't gonna stop them anyway - They can pry the safe off the wall and take it with them...


Have you ever felt how heafty one of dem der safes are? They may get it out of the house but then all you have to do is check hospitals for pateints with back and hemroid issues.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, unless U spend a fortune, they are not eavy at all. I'd be getting one of those $300 or less Wal-Mart specials. The ones close to $1000 with the lined interior are the nice heavy ones...


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

For $500 you should be able to get a safe with enough weight that no team of two burgalers can remove it from your house unless you put it right by the front door. Theives are generally in and out and no-one's carting a dolly and a tailgate lift with them in a neighborhood. Put it down a flight of stairs and you're guarenteed to keep your guns...remember Fire proof too


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Drill a quarter inch hole in top and bottom hinge use a steel peg 1" long and you will make your own security hinge for your gun room. Other things you can/should do, is line with half or 5/8s plywood walls and ceiling. My room is 16'x20' and have cabinets, safes, racks on the walls. hopefully next summer get to built a new vault.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I could do that - but I don't have a drill. Buying the hinges for less than $10 is good enough.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Your closet plan is more than sufficient. If your kid is going to be breaking down doors, you have a lot more problems on your hands than the way that your firearms are locked up. Could you really clarrify on that scenario?

You all know there's no such thing as an impenetrable safe, right?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Your closet plan is more than sufficient. If your kid is going to be breaking down doors, you have a lot more problems on your hands than the way that your firearms are locked up. Could you really clarrify on that scenario?
> 
> You all know there's no such thing as an impenetrable safe, right?


Safes are only to help keep honest people honest. I watched a demonstration once of a guy that opened 5 combo lock safes(5 different manufacturers and lock types) in less than 10 minutes,If they want whats in your safe they WILL get it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Your closet plan is more than sufficient. If your kid is going to be breaking down doors, you have a lot more problems on your hands than the way that your firearms are locked up. Could you really clarrify on that scenario?
> 
> You all know there's no such thing as an impenetrable safe, right?


I work as a probation officer and deal with criminals each and everyday. SO, I already have that mindset - I believe in covering my butt as much as possible. And, I am faily paranoid because of it. I can't afford to make a mistake and have the child take a gun to show others or bring it to school or whatever. If I get a criminal charge for such a thing, I loose my job.

Before becoming a probation officer, I worked loss prevention years ago, and caught hundreds of shoplifters. I have had to call many, many parents to tell them I had their child. Some parents would even argue with me on the phone - telling me that I must be mistaken because their kid couldn't have done such a thing.

I learned a long time ago that U can be the best parent in the world - but when that kid is with friends or leaves the house, they are still capable of anything. Scientific studies have also shown that due to changes in the brain in the teen years, teenagers doin't always think the same as a rational adult. So when U ask them "why did U do that," and they answer "I don't know," quite often they DO NOT know why they did a stupid thing or made a stupid decision.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I learned a long time ago that U can be the best parent in the world - but when that kid is with friends or leaves the house, they are still capable of anything. Scientific studies have also shown that due to changes in the brain in the teen years, teenagers doin't always think the same as a rational adult. So when U ask them "why did U do that," and they answer "I don't know," quite often they DO NOT know why they did a stupid thing or made a stupid decision.


You must work exculsively with the emotionally and mentally retarded. According to what is known in the field of developmental psychology, most adolescents reach the final stage of intellectual development at age 12, some sooner. If they truly did not know they did something wrong they are either psychopaths or have inept parents. In most cases they are simply lying. In the first case, they need serious therapy. However for the latter two, they need discipline.
I would hope that most of us weren't psychopaths during our teen years. After all, I did have my own rifle in my own closet by the time I was a teenager.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I could do that - but I don't have a drill.


How can you own a house and not have a drill?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - no drill... I do not like power tools

And as for the other stuff... I just wanted help with the hinge - not a "discussion" of teen angst, etc 

Anyway - I went to that place and ordered my hinges w/ non removable pins. WIll have them soon. Then I'll buy a combination doorknob 

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I was just trying to say that you don't need to sell away half your collection when your original plan with the improved hinges and lock would be enough.

You don't even have a cordless drill? Now that's just not right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I was just trying to say that you don't need to sell away half your collection when your original plan with the improved hinges and lock would be enough.
> 
> You don't even have a cordless drill? Now that's just not right.


Yes, thanks. I think the combo lock and special hinge is just as goo as a safe. And, I have a lot of room for my ammo, and I need not fret as much over moisture issues. So, I am satisfied (once I get it all together)


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Child = SAFE*

WM


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.esmet.com/tufloclocks.html


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

Just install a couple of "dead pins" I remove a hinge screw from the door side, in the middle of the hinge-now install a three inch long wood screw about a #12-14, up to the beginning of the smooth part where the threads end. Take a hacksaw or bolt cutter&remove the very head of the screw, leaving a 1/2" stub sticking ouyt from the side of the hinge. Now either remove the hinge screw opposite the stub& or drill a hole for the stub to enter when the door is closed. I know it sounds complicated, but this is basicall what you find on all safe doors (Hinge Side) I am a Locksmith/Gun Dealer and I do these all the time.
Bill


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

billdeserthills said:


> Just install a couple of "dead pins" I remove a hinge screw from the door side, in the middle of the hinge-now install a three inch long wood screw about a #12-14, up to the beginning of the smooth part where the threads end. Take a hacksaw or bolt cutter&remove the very head of the screw, leaving a 1/2" stub sticking ouyt from the side of the hinge. Now either remove the hinge screw opposite the stub& or drill a hole for the stub to enter when the door is closed. I know it sounds complicated, but this is basicall what you find on all safe doors (Hinge Side) I am a Locksmith/Gun Dealer and I do these all the time.
> Bill


 Now there ya go, since Ship doesn't want a safe ... that sounds like one of the better answers to the original question because it's inexpensive, fast, affective & pretty [email protected]*n smart. That's a good idea and I'm gonna do that to my Workshop / Dog house door tomorrow ... 
Thanks for posting that, Bill :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I mentioned it on another thread - I thought I had ended it up here. I have my problem solved too with non removable pins... )


----------

